# wednesday nite portage lakes bass tournament



## don52389 (Apr 18, 2012)

when does the portage lakes wednesday nite bass tournaments start. and what time . any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

They haven't posted it on DoBass yet, which is kind of strange. In years past they start the 1st. Wed of May at 5pm. Also heard rumors that the entry fee is going up to $50.00 per boat.


----------



## don52389 (Apr 18, 2012)

wow. well i will see you out there i plan on fishng it.thanks for giving me the heads up.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't be there for the 1st. one. I don't do too many of the Portage Wed night tournys. A little steep on entry fees. I'll stick to the Tappan Tues nighters most of the year. Probably going to Tappan for next weeks. Here is the phone number for the director of the Portage tournys. At least its the number on the DoBass link 330-618-4433. May want to give him a call and make sure its happening this year. Like I said, I haven't heard anything about them yet.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I stopped fishing the Wednesday nighters at Portage years ago. I quit because people were caught cheating, plus there were a lot of allegations of cheating going around at practically every weigh in. In one instance at one of the weigh-ins, a guy had been fishing the hump near the mouth of East Reservoir. He was throwing crankbaits and got hung up. When he went over to free his bait he saw a little red and white bobber about a foot under water. The line it was connected to was connected to a box made out of hardware cloth that had three bass in it. He had gotten hung up on the box itself. From the way the guy was talking one of the bass was about 4 lbs. He said he went over to Leighton's and watched until he saw a boat come over and go right to the spot and pull up the box. He said the guy took the fish out of the box and put them in his livewell. The guy was waiting for this person to show up at the weigh in. He said he was going to confront him about it. I hadn't done any good that night so I didn't stick around for that part of it. I don't really know what happened. I just know that was the last one of those tournaments I fished. 

I know we have all heard about cheating in tournaments. Heck for all I know there could be people that cheat in the tournaments that I fish. Personally I don't get the whole cheating thing. If you have to cheat to win then you really haven't won anything, besides the money. And you really didn't even win that. You stole it. IMO this whole adage of "if you're not cheating you're not trying" is a bunch of bull..... In fact it's just the opposite. If you are cheating you AREN'T trying. There is so much more to tournament fishing, than just the money.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've heard the same thing.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, how this weekly tournament has changed! I remember when it was fun and $20/boat! Now they want $50 a week!!! Good luck maintaining the popularity!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Yikes! You guys are scary 

Add this thread to the reasons why I detest PL... *dock talk*, bobbers, bags and baskets... puke 

God Bless Marty for taking the effort to offer this to all, including $200 weekly Ranger Cup added to the kitty.

Info is updated on dobass - we were just awaiting final confirmations from ABC.

http://www.dobass.com/ABC/PORTAGELAKESWEDS.html

nip


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Yikes! You guys are scary
> 
> 
> God Bless Marty for taking the effort to offer this to all, including $200 weekly Ranger Cup added to the kitty.


I second that!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just checked the DoBass link. Glad to see it's still at $40


----------

